# Another 'New to Me Clausing 8520' Thread



## Chayse (Jan 12, 2017)

Long time lurker but first time actually joining and posting on a forum such as this...and I am glad I joined!

Little back story first, I have lurked on various machinist sites looking for answers and simply looking at what others are doing with their various machines. I hold a full-time job, like most I imagine, and tinker on the weekends. I got into building trucks, specifically older Toyota's. I cringed every time I had to take something I was working on to a 'specialist' because I lacked the skills to do it myself. The day came when I paid that final invoice and told myself that something has got to give,so I decided to finally educate myself on the art of metalcraft. I started with over a year long welding course at the local community college, I had welded for years but not to my satisfaction. I finished up, obtaining several certifications in 3 processes. I now had the confidence, a big step for me, to do it myself.
Fast forward a year and I see the local college is offering a CNC machinist course...seeming that I has earlier acquired an Atlas TH 54 lathe, I best learn how to properly utilize it and recognize it's limits. Then I was struck with the sickness for all things made of old iron, made in the USA, and had everything to do with metal working.
To make a long, boring story...short, I happened upon a Clausing 8520 on CL...just a couple hours away...i pondered and figured out a plan to run it by the Chief Financial Officer....the wife! Once convinced, I had the ok to add to the collection of old iron. By then, the ad was 3 days old! Reading on some of the sites, it seemed that this particular mill comes up every so often and sold even faster! I knew I was too late but attempted to contact the seller. After a short time I got a response.."Still available but lots of interest". I asked  when it was convenient to call and he responded he was boarding a plane and would call me in 2 hours! I didn't hold my breathe...But he stayed true and called me once he landed. We spoke briefly and he explicitly explained that he was not a machinist and didn't know much, so please use plain language! I chuckled and assured him that we were in the same boat.
I asked the typical questions....condition, damage, did it function properly. All seemed to check out, at least without seeing it. I told him I would call him later with an answer as I pondered the potential success or utter failure of purchasing something site unseen. We settled on a price, lower than his asking, due to the fact that during our conversation, he mentioned that 'sometimes the spindle gives him problems'. Hmmm....bearings....bent quill....or was it just another clapped out machine.
Fast forward and we arranged to meet to look at the mill. I loaded the trailer and headed out...wondering if this would it be a wasted trip. We finally met and turned out the mill was better than expected. He had to relocate due to employment and didn't want to move the mill again.
I know....without pics, it didn't happen so here are a few. I will let the fellow members of the forum judge....I will only say that it runs smooth,  the X and Y axis runs smooth and still feels tight with very little play on the X axis. I noticed no problems with the spindle...however the fine feed will not engage sometimes....figured it was the gears I had read about. I did disassemble but find no broken teeth but I will clean and see how it goes. I do have a smidgen of bearing noise from the motor and it is unknown to me if I can oil the bearing in the motor...I'll have to wait and see what you all say. The on
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
 ly damage I did notice was on the Y axis handle, bent, but does not effect anything that I can tell...as of yet. So here you go....what do you guys think?

Thanks for enduring through my first post...long boring, yada, yada, yada... 
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 143594


----------



## Chayse (Jan 12, 2017)

A few more...it is late and 5:30 comes early!


----------



## Chayse (Jan 13, 2017)

If someone can identify, it would be greatly appreciated! The vise jaws measure 3 1/2".


----------



## Chayse (Jan 13, 2017)

Original motor (currently 230v) and tooling that was in the cabinet. One of the chucks is Jacobs, the other is a 'Supreme? I will try to add a few more tomorrow. 


V/r,

Chayse


----------



## Bob Korves (Jan 13, 2017)

Supreme made very nice chucks...


----------



## Chayse (Jan 13, 2017)

Thanks for the information on the chuck Bob, up until now, i had never heard of that brand.


----------



## Chayse (Jan 13, 2017)

This weekend i plan to give the mill a good cleaning and an overall inspection. Right now, the mill is just sitting on the base cabinet until it is moved to it's final resting place. Once cleaned, i will level the mill, lubricate all points, as outlined in the manual, and run it for a few minutes to look, listen and feel before i attempt anything else. Also, i want to make sure the head is trammed and check the runout, hopefully not much, on the spindle.
I will post up better pics as i progress. Space is at a premium in my garage, so i forsee some shuffling of machines in the near future. My Atlas DP already has been bumped out of position by the mill, so i will need to find it another home.

V/r,
Chayse


----------



## Chayse (Jan 13, 2017)

Here is a couple pics of the Y axis handle..after reading about failed attempts to bend them back, I very well may just leave it alone. However, it does impinge on the locking dial, so I may just slightly tweak it a bit so that I can lock the dial if needed. I am curious as to if a lead screw from another mill (8525, 8530/35) would be the same size? Any insight would be greatly appreciated. TIA!

V/r,

Chayse


----------



## Chayse (Jan 13, 2017)

Chayse said:


> If someone can identify, it would be greatly appreciated! The vise jaws measure 3 1/2".
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I read through a ton of posts today and saw this vice on an Atlas Hor. Mill....does this look like a possible original? Once I remove the vice for cleaning, I will check for any markings, as of yet I do not see any identifying marks at all. I guess I could pull it off and lay it on the table of my Atlas Hor. mill....but it wouldn't really tell me anything.


----------



## Chayse (Jan 13, 2017)

Couple more before pics before I get to cleaning. I did clean the bottom cabinet, lots of old oil and just plain grime! I will hit the rusted spots inside the door with ospho to slow down the oxidation. The top of the cabinet is a bit chipped up but I can deal with it for now. The ram looks a bit rusty but think that it is mostly surface rust. Other than that, barring any catastrophic discoveries, I think the mill is in pretty good shape. I will have give Clausing a call and see when it was manufactured...all I know is that I am the third owner. Thaks for following and will not try to overwhelm you all with a 1000 questions....I'm just a bit giddy, like a kid on Christmas!


----------



## Bill Gruby (Jan 13, 2017)

Chayse said:


> Here is a couple pics of the Y axis handle..after reading about failed attempts to bend them back, I very well may just leave it alone. However, it does impinge on the locking dial, so I very well may just slightly tweak it a bit so that I can lock the dial if needed. I am curious as to if a lead screw from another mill (8525, 8530/35) would be the same size? Any insight would be greatly appreciated. TIA!
> 
> V/r,
> 
> ...




 That lead screw is also bent. It may even be damaged in further. Looks like you have a tear down coming. The lead screw is still available from Clausing. Not sure about the handle.

 "Billy G"


----------



## Chayse (Jan 13, 2017)

Thanks Bill, I knew it was bent when I looked at the mill the day I picked it up. It seems to operate fine but unknown what, if any damage, could have been done to the internals. It still operates fine, nice and smooth....ugh...wasn't planning on taking the table off...but might as well for peace of mind. Anyone know if the lead screw from a similar mill will work? Looks as if another member is parting out an 8530. And I am sure Clausing will be more than happy to sell me one...heck, they quoted me $600 for the lead screw on my lathe. Thank goodness I ended up finding a suitable candidate on the 'bay'! 

Thanks for the opinions, insight, and just plain information thus far...at this point, all I want to do is learn!


----------



## Bill Gruby (Jan 13, 2017)

The 8530 has the same Lead Screw. If you can get the nut with it.

 "Billy G"


----------



## Chayse (Jan 13, 2017)

Thanks  for the information Bill, it is people like yourself that make this board enjoyable....I can only wish one day that I have the knowledge that you and other members of this board share!


----------



## Bill Gruby (Jan 13, 2017)

You are welcome. That is why we are here, to help all of you. I own an 8520.

 "Billy G"


----------



## Chayse (Jan 13, 2017)

So I got bored and wanted to further investigate any potential damage caused by the bent y-axis lead screw. So I set forth on disassembly....which only took roughly an hour to get it down to the knee. I was able to tweak the end of the lead screw enough to remove both the locking dial and micrometer dial. Looks as if the damage is only on the very end of the lead screw...and found no evidence of damage to the brass lead screw nut under the ways! I also removed the vise, still no identifying marks, and cleaned the table. She has some battle scars but think I will be able to live with it...sorry for the pic quality, only have my camera phone to document.


----------



## Chayse (Jan 13, 2017)

Here are the additional pics as I removed the table....little grimy, as to be expected, but everything came apart nice and easy! I included a couple pics of the bottom of the x-axis ways....looks ok to me but I will turn to the more knowledgeable members of this board for a true opinion. The top of the y-axis ways did have some staining....but not rust, so maybe for sitting so long unused?


----------



## Chayse (Jan 13, 2017)

Know this has me stumped...i could not find this 'bracket' on the parts diagram, although, I may have downloaded the diagram for the wrong year...as I have not called Clausing to see when my mill was manufactured. Any ideas as what this may be? It does sit on a boss and is held in place by 2 allen head bolts.


----------



## Chayse (Jan 13, 2017)

Last pics...i definitely have some cleaning to do...although, it seems mostly aluminum, plastic, and some copper....so maybe she wasn't abused too much!


----------



## Terrywerm (Jan 14, 2017)

Chayse, the bracket that you have mounted to the side of your knee must be a custom made addition put in place by a previous owner. I've not seen one like that before.

As for your vise, I do not think that it is an original Clausing vise. I have an original Clausing 4" vise and it looks quite different from yours.


----------



## Chayse (Jan 14, 2017)

Thanks Terry! The bracket actually is on a factory molded boss in the column...I will have to do some digging but it definitely does look like a factory addition. I have absolutely no idea what, if anything, could be mounted there....I will scan some parts diagrams to see what I can find.


----------



## Chayse (Jan 14, 2017)

Of all the 8520's I have seen....I am truly stumped on this bracket.....  The search continues.....


----------



## Chayse (Jan 14, 2017)

If you look on the knee....you can see the boss molded into the knee.....so close.....


----------



## Terrywerm (Jan 14, 2017)

That boss is on every 8520 that I've ever seen, but I do not know Clausing's (or Johanson's) original intended use for it.


----------



## Chayse (Jan 14, 2017)

From Vintagemachinery....1955 8520


----------



## Chayse (Jan 14, 2017)

Terry, I have not a clue.....I will have to inquire with Clausing when I call to find out the history behind my mill....

Thanks for your help....I more often than not...get squirreled off on the most unimportant things sometimes.....


----------



## Chayse (Jan 14, 2017)

BUT.....I do have another question....does my mill have a factory riser block?


----------



## Chayse (Jan 14, 2017)

I do apologize...a better pic


----------



## Chipper5783 (Jan 15, 2017)

I encourage you to attempt straightening of the y-axis handle and lead screw.  After all, if you are intending to purchase or make new ones, then you have nothing to lose in trying to remediate the existing ones.  However, really think through the process and the steps.  I have straightened prop shafts, large drill bits, the x-axis handle on my mill - every one takes a different approach.  Usually I have to make a custom holder or tool.   Go slow and think it through - it is pretty easy to get 90% of the bend out, and sometimes that is sufficient (the last 10% can drive you nuts).

Do you have a lathe?  Lead screws are a challenging project, but within the capability of a novice person taking some extra time.  I have made 3 different lead screws, the challenge is managing tool push on the last few passes.  Perhaps the actual lead screw is okay, and maybe you could cut it off and stub in a new end?

Let us know how you make out.  David


----------



## Chayse (Jan 18, 2017)

Well, after continuing to educate myself on all things Clausing 8520, I think I have solved the mystery of the boss that is on the right side of some 8520 mills. It seems that this is the mounting point for the factory Measuring Attachment. Took me a bit but looking on the 1st page of the link, it shows the location of the boss. Some mills were produced without this boss and the manual explains the steps to drill the appropriate size holes to mount the measuring attachment.

Other than that, just been cleaning up the mill and slowly reassembling...she was dirty!! Will post some pics later as I progress through the reassembly.

Here is the link...

http://wentztech.com/WebDisk/Metalworking/Clausing/Clausing 8630 Manual.pdf


----------



## Chayse (Jan 20, 2017)

Thanks TG....I have to call clausing for a couple of replacement parts anyways. Thank goodness I was able to straighten the Y axis lead screw to about 90% or better. Hopefully they do not charge me an arm and a leg for the 2 parts I need....ugh.


----------



## Bill Gruby (Jan 20, 2017)

I got my lead screw from Clausing 3 years ago and the tag on it was marked 8530. I did not check again with Clausing as the part numbers were the same. Evidently someone tagged it wrong. I should have checked further before posting on them being the same. I apologize for this bad info. I will check twice from now on.

 "Billy G"


----------



## Chayse (Jan 20, 2017)

No worries Billy! I was able to straighten the lead screw to about 90% or more....shouldn't be an issue with what little I am doing in the garage....I am still learning anyways! Now it is the bushing and locking ring I am after, as they were both tweaked due to the damaged...I can only imagine the mill tipped, bending the lead screw. I will see if I can source the parts....little expense seeming what I actually paid for this mill!


----------

